# 2015 AR5 Handlebar



## shibui (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I'm picking up a used 2015 AR5 in a few days but I have not actually seen the bike. The specs list the Felt Aero Road Handlebar. Does anyone know if that has an oval top?

Thanks


----------

